# Bosch POF 52 Collet



## guilbert (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi All, 

I am trying to get a Bosch POF 52 back to working order, but there is no collet. It says on the box I need a 6mm, and quite frankly I can't find any reference to the POF 52 anywhere and I don't want to buy the wrong bit. 

Please can any one on here advise?

It'd be good to get it going. 

Thanks,
Guilbert


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Nick.

I am sure Phil will be along shortly with an answer.......


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

guilbert said:


> I am trying to get a Bosch POF 52 back to working order, but there is no collet. It says on the box I need a 6mm, and quite frankly I can't find any reference to the POF 52 anywhere and I don't want to buy the wrong bit.


Hi Guilbert and welcome to Router Forums!

The POF52 is a long deceased model (at least in production terms). According to the Trend website the POF52 collet is compatible with the later POF600 and Trend sell them in both 1/4in (6.35mm) and 8mm sizes - 6mm is a Continental Europe size and in the UK is as much use as the proverbial chocolate fireguard! John Carr (now Power Tool Spares) list quite a few older Bosch hobby (green) routers on their web site with exploded drawings, although not the POF52. The nearest models I can find are the POF50 or POF500 which are almost identical, but one problem I can see is that if your router has no collet nut (part 2 603 312 001) you may struggle as that part is no longer listed. I could also be worth giving Bosch at Denham in Middlesex a ring to see what they can do for you. Ask for consumer power tools (not professional power tools)

Regards

Phil


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*bosch collet*

Hi Nick welcome to the forum it's as Phil says that router is old only listing I can find is for pof 400 I will keep alook out here and see what I can find regards carl


----------



## guilbert (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow thanks everyone. 

Thanks for taking the time to answer my question. I still have the nut, so maybe I'll try the 6.35mm one and see how I get on. 

It was my late grandfather's so I hope to get it back going. 

I'll keep you up to date on my progress. 

Best regards,
Guilbert


----------



## Leifs1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hei Nick Bosch collets for POF500 and POF600 which should be the same for POF52 are:
1/4" 2608 570 048
6mm 2608 570 047
8mm 2608 570 049
If you Google the number you can find this f.ex. Buy Spare Parts for Bosch Router POF 500 A - 0 603 261 838 - Powertool Spares
You will find the collets down on the page.

regards
Leif


----------



## Mr Tom (Apr 28, 2015)

I have a complete POF 52 here in the states and being a 120volt place I really have no use for it , it was purchased a few years ago at an estate sale with a lot of other tools, the former owner was from Europe hence the 220 power cord. Would you or someone want it? Tom at [email protected] Thanks


----------

